# How should I ask my wife?



## nryan (May 30, 2012)

I would really appreciate a female perspective on this subject. I would really like to see my wife do one or both of the following with her best friend: 1)play footsie and/or 2)wrestle her. I have no idea what my wife would think and I also would want to make sure that she or her friend would not get turned on to each other. How would any of you ladies feel if your husband suggested something like this? Or should I simply let this remain a fantasy and not pursue it?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Ugh. Troll?

First off, you have a right to share your fetish desire with your wife. You do NOT have a right to dictate how she responds -- the whole, "I want to see her with her friend, but don't want her to get excited."

So until you have that straight in your mind, I don't think you are ready for this level of sexual play.


----------



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

Bring it up as a hypothetical situation or as one you read a story about. See what her reaction is. Figure it out from there. 

Personally, if my husband suggested it, it would be a hard limit. But he knows ... as willing as I am to try new things ... doing things with other women is NOT my thing. Hard limit.

But "your kink is not my kink" and that's ok. Just see if it's your wife's kink. That's what's important.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I would try "from a distance".

This sounds like one of those things best left as fantasy. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

If my husband suggested this I would start to worry that he wanted to be with another woman in some fashion and I wasn't good enough for him. It would take me a while to recover and trust him again.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Gosh, I'm assuming both of you are fairly young. Otherwise, I'd have to wonder if that male MLC is starting.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

lamaga said:


> First off, you have a right to share your fetish desire with your wife. You do NOT have a right to dictate how she responds -- the whole, "I want to see her with her friend, but don't want her to get excited."
> 
> So until you have that straight in your mind, I don't think you are ready for this level of sexual play.


:iagree:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

1. Buy large plastic pool
2. Put down large tarp
3. Place in your living room
4. Fill pool with mud
5. Tell wife and friend they are needed in living room
6. Shove them in large plastic pool
7. Tell them you wish to be entertained



Oh and if this is serious. I got nothing. Not the worst fantasy for asking for trouble. Just dont let it turn into "now wrestle naked with me"


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

I would rather my wife and I did that by ourselfs.


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

firebelly said:


> If my husband suggested this I would start to worry that he wanted to be with another woman in some fashion and I wasn't good enough for him. It would take me a while to recover and trust him again.


Exactly how I would feel...If he suggested my "best" friend or any "friend" for that matter I don't think I would invite my friend ever again to be around my husband. It would make me start thinking "does he like my best friend THAT MUCH?" and than "how many other of my friends does he want to do this with?"

I understand this is a fantasy, but there is plenty of other fantasies you can act out on. And if you really feel the urge than just watch some porn instead. This would destroy all trust for me, it would be the bigges turn off ever. I'd probably leave my bf if he ever suggested such a thing. If it were my husband I would be extremely heart broken and question everything he does or anyone he looks at.


However if you and your wife have an open relationship than it's something you can discuss, but don't go there if you've to, you've no idea what horrible effect it could have on her, just not worth it.

You can however do something else, there are books and Q&A for couples (or find one online, or write your own), each takes their own and answer different questions of things they like, what their fetishes are, what their fantasies are. You can write on yours what you want with bunch of other things (so not to make it STAND out). After you're both done, exachange them, and read each others and tell each other on which situations/fantasies you would consider pursuing. If she doesn't include the Girl on girl play around, than do NOT do it.

I did Q&A with my bf, we got book called "Sex is Fun", it has tone of Q&A through the book that couples fills out or choose from different options. There is rate board-that is where you rate which things you like more than others. My bf and I discovered we had a ton in common, and now are exploring those things. 

My bf had no idea I wanted to have anal sex, role-play, bondage, etc and I didn't know that about him either, and now we're REALLY enjoying ourselves. 

I think this is the safest way for you to find out if she would be down for it. And because it's included with ton of other Q&A's than it doesn't stand out so much and you both will know your boundaries.

Bud do not straight up and ask her, too much of a risk to hurt her feelings and make her paranoid.


----------



## Katiebird (Jun 7, 2010)

My simple answer is:
you should NOT ask your wife.
PERIOD


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Stick with your fantasies.
Or find your own guy friend to play footsie with. 
See how that goes over with your wife.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

If you're going to ask your wife THAT, then I suggest you go for it.

Threesome with both of them blowing you to orgasm and then cum sharing and swapping.

Why do things half A$$ed?

The worst she can say is "No".


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Ewww.... 

Do NOT ask her. I would feel completely uncomfortable if hubs asked me anything like that.

1) I personally would think he has a secret fantasy about my friend & I would be jealous & would start thinking the worst when they talked to each other.
2) I agree that you have no control over if your wife would actually get turned on by it. What if she starts having an affair with this friend & then you're gonna accuse her of cheating, when it all started from a suggestion by you??

No. Do not ask her.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh!.. And ask yourself this.

If your wife came home one day & said that she had a fantasy about you rubbing YOUR friends feet... How would you feel?
If she wanted to watch you & your best friend Kiss? (Tongue kiss) how would you feel?

Your wife would probably feel about the same with the suggestions you wanted to ask her.


----------

